# Kelp Powder Recipes



## Susansmith099 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi, I have just purchased a load of kelp powder as I was keen to try it but am a little stuck for ideas on what to do with it! Does anyone have any tips/recipe ideas/foods that it goes well with?
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## buckytom (Apr 26, 2013)

you can mix it with some toasted sesame seeds, dried bonito flakes, salt, sugar, and black pepper and use it as a seasoning for steamed rice.


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 26, 2013)

I use it for a salt substitute which is pretty good.

*Salt Substitute (Kelp)*

It uses kelp, which has trace amounts of sodium chloride, much less than table salt.

Yield: 1/4 cup (Sml Spice Jar)

3 Tbs dried basil
2 Tbs dried savory
2 Tbs celery seed
1 1/2 Tbsp dried sage
1 Tbs dried thyme
1 tsp powdered kelp (obtained at most health food stores)
1 Tbs dried marjoram

1. Powder the herbs in a grinder or blender.
2. Store in air tight container away from heat and light.
3. Use in soups, stews, eggs, meats, any recipes to replace salt.

Web Page: Homemade Seasoning Blends


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the great link, McNerd!  Great blends there.


----------

